# MUFE Face and Body



## Mandy4610 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone use this foundation? How do you feel about it?

	I bought it a few days ago. I must say it does not cover much and it drives me crazy that it does not have a pump (they are introducing the pump, but they didnt have my shade with a pump
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

	The MUA said it can be layered, but that means I will be using way more product and thats gonna be very expensive considering this foundation is $42 CDN.

	The consistency also is driving me crazy.

	I found a good shade though, so thats good and it is also water based which is supposed to be good and aparently it is water proof.

	I am trying to like this product but I may end up returning it.

	Whats your experience ladies?  

  	BTW: I am #46 in F&B and #178 in HD.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the only foundation I wear now. I absolutely love it. I've been wearing it for about 2 or 3 years. Thankfully, my shade does come with a pump and I think all the ones on Sephora.com have it, too.   I love that it is waterproof because in the summer I can sweat like crazy or even get caught in the rain and this stuff doesn't budge. I love the consistency, myself. I just shake the bottle and it's all good.   I don't need heavy coverage, but I use their full cover concealer for certain tiny spots. I wouldn't recommend layering because all you're really doing is putting more product on after a certain point. It's just a base for the rest of your make up and not something to use for full or even medium coverage. If you need something more then you should take it back. It's pretty much just a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 16, 2011)

I went in and got a sample of this from Sephora last night. Decided to try it today and I think I love it. I have to wear concealer with all of my foundations for my post acne marks so this one was no different. I like how it looks and feels on my face. I applied it with MAC's 187 brush (stippled and then blended) and used the same brush to dust a little MAC MSF on top. My sample should be good for another application. If I still like it like I think I do, I'll purchase a bottle.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 16, 2011)

i was told that mufe would be adding more colours to the collection, as well as a slight reformulation and new packaging (ie pumps) for this spring. i dont have details, but this is what ive heard so far.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> i was told that mufe would be adding more colours to the collection, as well as a slight reformulation and new packaging (ie pumps) for this spring. i dont have details, but this is what ive heard so far.


 
	More colors for Foundations? That will be good I hope they can come up with something in between the Mat Velvet #75 and #80. For the life of me I cannot find a match in Mat Velvet. I have tried mixing 75 and 80, but 80 is just too red, so now I am trying 75 and 90, 90 is very dark, but if I use just a little in the 75 that may work. We will see.


----------

